# Pemex.



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola:

En esta discusión que ya encontró solución y pensando en lo que fue discutido, ahora tengo otra duda académica:

Si la abreviatura *PEMEX* está formada por las primeras dos letras de la palabra “petróleos” y por las primeras tres letras de la palabra “*México*”, entonces:

¿Por qué exacto motivo en *México* cuando hablan la palabra *PEMEX* a la letra “*x*” le dan el sonido de [ks] en vez del sonido [j] que es el sonido de la “*x*” de *México*?

Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola:

Creo que así se "han promocionado" ellos mismos: igual sucede con Telmex y Cemex, que suenan "télmeks" y "cémeks" en todas partes.

Esperemos a los colegas mexicanos, por supuesto.

Saludos,


----------



## Veraz

¿Y por qué no? Está claro que en México hay varias maneras de pronunciar la "x" según sea la palabra. Debe ser cuestión de costumbre y, en este caso concreto, de cómo se promocionan las mismas compañías, como dice el compañero piraña.


----------



## Hidrocálida

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola:
> 
> En esta discusión que ya encontró solución y pensando en lo que fue discutido, ahora tengo otra duda académica:
> 
> Si la abreviatura *PEMEX* está formada por las primeras dos letras de la palabra “petróleos” y por las primeras tres letras de la palabra “*México*”, entonces:
> 
> ¿Por qué exacto motivo en *México* cuando hablan la palabra *PEMEX* a la letra “*x*” le dan el sonido de [ks] en vez del sonido [j] que es el sonido de la “*x*” de *México*?
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.


Hay que recordar que en Mexico la x tiene al menos 4 formas diferente de pronunciarse(j,sh,s, ks).Aquí en el foro hay varios hilos respecto de esta pronunciacion de la x.
Saber cuando pronunciar cada uno, es algo difícil, sólo estando familiarizada con las palabras es como aprendemos.
En el caso de PEMEX,TELMEX, CEMEX PRONUNCIAMOS LA X CON kS (pemeks,telmeks,,cemeks)
Saludos


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Yo creo que el asunto se resuelve del modo más lógico. En el caso de los acrónimos, la "x" siempre se pronuncia /ks/.  Pronunciar /pémej/ es pedantería.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

swift said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> Yo creo que el asunto se resuelve del modo más lógico. En el caso de los acrónimos, la "x" siempre se pronuncia /ks/.  Pronunciar /pémej/ es pedantería.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Hola de nuevo:

No entiendo bien. Revisé el sitio web del “Real Academia Española” y por lo que leí “Banxico” es acrónimo y a pesar de eso en la palabra “Banxico” la letra “x” suena como [j] y no como [ks]. ¿Y por qué exacto motivo pronunciar PEMEX como [Pémej] es pedantería?

Mucho llamó mi atención que en el caso de "Banxico" diferentes mexicanos dijeron diferentes cosas sobre cómo correctamente se debe hablar "Banxico". Para esa sola palabra hubo mucho desacuerdo en cómo se debe hablar correctamente, como si cada mexicano usará sus propias reglas. ¿Pasará lo mismo cuando hablan la palabra Pemex?
 
Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## roxcyn

Pero mi estimado amigo que es estudiante de español, fíjate bien en estos ejemplos:

1. La letra x (se pronuncia la letra x como "e-k-s" no como "e--j--s")  
2. En algunas palabras como "taxi", "maxi", etc. La x otra vez suena como e-k-s.  

Sí en muchas palabras ellos tienen razón la x suena como "j", pero en algunos casos en español (como escribí arriba) ya suena como e-k-s.  Y sobre todo, como dije arriba, SuperMex, la palabra termina en una x.  Por eso creo que sería más fácil para hacer sonido como /ks/ en vez de /j/.  Pero tal vez más hispanohablantes pueden decirte lo que saben acerca de este asunto.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

roxcyn said:


> Pero mi estimado amigo que es estudiante de español, fíjate bien en estos ejemplos:
> 
> 1. La letra x (se pronuncia la letra x como "e-k-s" no como "e--j--s")
> 2. En algunas palabras como "taxi", "maxi", etc. La x otra vez suena como e-k-s.
> 
> Sí en muchas palabras ellos tienen razón la x suena como "j", pero en algunos casos en español (como escribí arriba) ya suena como e-k-s. Y sobre todo, como dije arriba, SuperMex, la palabra termina en una x. Por eso creo que sería más fácil para hacer sonido como /ks/ en vez de /j/. Pero tal vez más hispanohablantes pueden decirte lo que saben acerca de este asunto.


 
Hola:

    Yo sólo estoy tratando de encontrar aunque sea un algo de lógica en cómo hablan la letra "x" en México. 

¿Tú decir que en México la letra "x" en ocasiones suena como [eks]?, éste otro sonido no lo habían mencionado. Una chica mexicana decir que en México la letra "x" puede sonar como [ks] o [j] o [sh] o [s] pero no habló
del sonido [eks] para la "x".

Por cierto:

Si Pemex lleva la marca de estrés (creo que se dice acento hablado en español pero no estoy seguro) en la penúlltima sílaba y termina en una consonante, ¿Por qué entonces no escriben el acento escrito según las reglas de español (Pémex)?. Una vez me dijeron que "Banamex" que es la abreviatura del nombre de un banco comercial en México (Banco Nacional de México) no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra aguda y termina en consonante (la "x") y también aprendí que "Banjército" lleva acento escrito porque es palabra esdrújula. No entiendo por qué a unos nombres comerciales sí les aplican las reglas de acentuación y a otros nombres comerciales no. Alguien que pueda explicar con mucha claridad por favor.

Gracias en adelantado.

Hola otra vez:



Veraz said:


> ¿Y por qué no? Está claro que en México hay varias maneras de pronunciar la "x" según sea la palabra. Debe ser cuestión de costumbre y, en este caso concreto, de cómo se promocionan las mismas compañías, como dice el compañero piraña.


 
Hola Veraz:

¿Y por qué sí?, ¿entonces todo esto es una decisión completamente arbitraria de cada compañía que se promociona como quiere?

Volví a mirar el sitio web del "Real Academia Española" y al leer lo que hay sobre los acrónimos, "Real Academia Española" *da a entender* con los ejemplos que expone que todos los acrónimos tener que ajustarse a las reglas de acentuación:

_Ovni (objeto volante no identificado)_: no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra llana que terminar en vocal.

_Ofimática (Oficina informática): lleva acento escrito porque es palabra esdrújula._

Sonar (“_Sound_ _Navigation_ _and_ _Ranging”_): no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra aguda que terminar en consonante. 

_Banesto (Banco_ _español_ _de_ _crédito): No lleva acento escrito porque es palabra llana que terminar en vocal._

_Entonces si Pemex [‘Pemex], Telmex [‘Telmex], Cemex [‘Cemex] son acrónimos que llevan la marca de estrés en la penúltima sílaba y terminar en consonante (la letra “x”), ¿Por qué exacto motivo no llevan acento escrito?, ¿se están violando las reglas de acentuación que establece RAE para el español?_

_Ahora yo recordar que en México existe una empresa hermana de Telmex que tiene como nombre Telcel y creo entender que al acrónimo Telcel sí le aplican las reglas de acentuación del español, Telcel [tel’cel]: no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra aguda que terminar en consonante._

*Estoy bien servido si por favor me explican con claridad por qué en la palabra Pemex la letra “x” suena como [ks] y no como [j] y por qué Pemex no lleva acento escrito, creo que los otros ejemplos serán una explicación igual. Por favor un experto en idioma español que explique con mucha mucha claridad. *

_Gracias en adelantado._


----------



## Veraz

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Veraz:
> 
> ¿Y por qué sí?, ¿entonces todo esto es una decisión completamente arbitraria de cada compañía que se promociona como quiere?
> 
> Volví a mirar el sitio web del "Real Academia Española" y al leer lo que hay sobre los acrónimos, "Real Academia Española" *da a entender* con los ejemplos que expone que todos los acrónimos tener que ajustarse a las reglas de acentuación:
> 
> _Ovni (objeto volante no identificado)_: no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra llana que terminar en vocal.
> 
> _Ofimática (Oficina informática): lleva acento escrito porque es palabra esdrújula._
> 
> Sonar (“_Sound_ _Navigation_ _and_ _Ranging”_): no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra aguda que terminar en consonante.
> 
> _Banesto (Banco_ _español_ _de_ _crédito): No lleva acento escrito porque es palabra llana que terminar en vocal._
> 
> _Entonces si Pemex [‘Pemex], Telmex [‘Telmex], Cemex [‘Cemex] son acrónimos que llevan la marca de estrés en la penúltima sílaba y terminar en consonante (la letra “x”), ¿Por qué exacto motivo no llevan acento escrito?, ¿se están violando las reglas de acentuación que establece RAE para el español?_
> 
> _Ahora yo recordar que en México existe una empresa hermana de Telmex que tiene como nombre Telcel y creo entender que al acrónimo Telcel sí le aplican las reglas de acentuación del español, Telcel [tel’cel]: no lleva acento escrito porque es palabra aguda que terminar en consonante._
> 
> *Estoy bien servido si por favor me explican con claridad por qué en la palabra Pemex la letra “x” suena como [ks] y no como [j] y por qué Pemex no lleva acento escrito, creo que los otros ejemplos serán una explicación igual. Por favor un experto en idioma español que explique con mucha mucha claridad. *
> 
> _Gracias en adelantado._



No soy el experto que buscas. Ni siquiera soy mexicano.

Solo te puedo dar mi opinión de hispanohablante medio.

-Generalmente en el mundo hispánico la "x" se pronuncia "ks".

-En algunas palabras, por razones históricas u otras, la "x" tiene otras pronunciaciones aceptadas por la RAE. Esto se produce especialmente en México, básicamente por motivo de cómo fueron adaptados sus idiomas autóctonos al alfabeto latino-español de los siglos XVI y XVII.

-Hay una serie de usos que no tienen por qué seguir las reglas de la RAE, no solo en México, sino en todos los países. Son usos erróneos según la RAE, pero el uso los ha consagrado así para las personas implicadas.

Lo siento esto es todo lo que yo te puedo decir.

Saludos


----------



## romanoff

En México no hay reglas para la letra "x" cuando es utilizada para castellanizar una palabra de alguna lengua indígena. El Lago de Xochimilco en la Ciudad de México, por ejemplo, se pronuncia "Sochimilco" y el teatro Xola se pronuncia "Chola" y el equipo de futbol Necaxa se pronuncia así, "Necacsa".


----------



## ManPaisa

> Estoy bien servido si por favor me explican con claridad por qué en la palabra Pemex la letra “x” suena como [ks] y no como [j] y por qué Pemex no lleva acento escrito, creo que los otros ejemplos serán una explicación igual. Por favor un experto en idioma español que explique con mucha mucha claridad.



Es que pronunciar _*Pémej*_ es muy difícil en español, y si nos tragamos la* j *como muchos lo hacemos con la de _*reloj*_, diríamos _*Péme*_, que suena absolutamente ridículo.

Aunque el término se derive de _*México*_, no sería nada práctico pronunciar esa *x* como *j.*  Creo que esa es la razón.


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola Veraz y hola romanoff:

Toda ayuda es bienvenida. Empiezo a darme cuenta que no hay reglas (ni siquiera reglas complicadas pienso yo) para el uso de la letra "x" en México. Lo que no entender todavía es:

De acuerdo con *RAE*, ¿*Pemex* ['Pemex] debe llevar acento escrito en la primera letra "e" *sí o no*?

Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## ManPaisa

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola Veraz y hola romanoff:
> 
> Toda ayuda es bienvenida. Empiezo a darme cuenta que no hay reglas (ni siquiera reglas complicadas pienso yo) para el uso de la letra "x" en México. Lo que no entender todavía es:
> 
> De acuerdo con *RAE*, ¿*Pemex* ['Pemex] debe llevar acento escrito en la primera letra "e" *sí o no*?
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.



No la lleva.  Quien se inventó ese apodo decidió no ponérselo y como es nombre propio está en todo su derecho.*  Petróleos Mexicanos* sí la lleva.


----------



## flljob

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola Veraz y hola romanoff:
> 
> Toda ayuda es bienvenida. Empiezo a darme cuenta que no hay reglas (ni siquiera reglas complicadas pienso yo) para el uso de la letra "x" en México. Lo que no entender todavía es:
> 
> De acuerdo con *RAE*, ¿*Pemex* ['Pemex] debe llevar acento escrito en la primera letra "e" *sí o no*?
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.


Tienes razón. Si tú quieres, pónselo. Si te corrigen, les explicas por qué decidiste ponérselo, y de pasada les das una lección de ortografía.

Saludos


----------



## Hidrocálida

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola Veraz y hola romanoff:
> 
> Toda ayuda es bienvenida. Empiezo a darme cuenta que no hay reglas (ni siquiera reglas complicadas pienso yo) para el uso de la letra "x" en México. Lo que no entender todavía es:
> 
> De acuerdo con *RAE*, ¿*Pemex* ['Pemex] debe llevar acento escrito en la primera letra "e" *sí o no*?
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.



Pues muchos son de la misma opinión que debe llevar acento. Echa un vistaso por aquí y te darás cuenta que muchos periódicos, dependencias de gobierno, etc. si siguen las reglas de acentuación.
Pienso que muchas personas no le ponen acento escrito a PEMEX porque regularmente se le escribe con mayúsculas y anteriormente(no se hace cuantos años) a las palabras escritas en mayusculas no se les ponía acento escrito.
Saludos


----------



## swift

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> No entiendo bien. Revisé el sitio web del “Real Academia Española” y por lo que leí “Banxico” es acrónimo y a pesar de eso en la palabra “Banxico” la letra “x” suena como [j] y no como [ks]. ¿Y por qué exacto motivo pronunciar PEMEX como [Pémej] es pedantería?
> 
> Mucho llamó mi atención que en el caso de "Banxico" diferentes mexicanos dijeron diferentes cosas sobre cómo correctamente se debe hablar "Banxico". Para esa sola palabra hubo mucho desacuerdo en cómo se debe hablar correctamente, como si cada mexicano usará sus propias reglas. ¿Pasará lo mismo cuando hablan la palabra Pemex?
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.



Buenas tardes Estudiante: 

En efecto, nuestros amigos mexicanos parecen no ponerse de acuerdo respecto a la pronuciación de Banxico. Si las pronunciaciones son diversas es porque ese acrónimo no es una palabra castiza sino un nombre comercial; además, no es un nombre que se use en la vida cotidiana, como habrás podido comprender gracias a las diferentes intervenciones de los foristas mexicanos. No obstante, en los ámbitos bancario y comercial, los profesionales pueden usar el acrónimo con toda naturalidad para referirse al Banco de México.

Los nombres de marcas comerciales no siempre obedecen las normas ortográficas. Un ejemplo: en Costa Rica, la empresa que realiza la revisión técnica vehicular se llama "RITEVE" y no "RETEVE" como indicaría la lógica. Imagino que también existen acrónimos que contienen una "n" antes de "b", y no una "m" como indicaría la norma.

Pronunciar PEMEX /pémej/ es pedantería porque no se trata de un término derivado de ninguna lengua autóctona; es un artificio. Lo más lógico y natural es seguir pronunciando /ks/.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

Hola otra vez:
 
Buscando en este mismo foro encontré esta otra discusión  y en ella se mencionó lo siguiente:
 



ironic said:


> Los nombres propios no tienen ortografía, así se puede encontrar Elena o Helena, depende del origen del nombre.


 
Y después se mencionó lo siguiente:
 
 



Jellby said:


> Salvo por el acento gráfico. Si el nombre está adaptado a la ortografía española, debe someterse a las normas de acentuación.





Jellby said:


> Si se adapta: Melquíades o Melquiades, según la pronunciación (como Óscar y Oscar).
> 
> Si no se adapta o si es un nombre extranjero: Melquiades (como Maria, cuando se da el caso).



 
 
    De acuerdo con lo antes dicho “*incluso los nombres propios se deben someter a las reglas de acentuación del español*”, entonces si “Pemex” es un nombre propio, si como nombre propio que es debe ser sometido a las reglas de acentuación establecidas para el español y si es una palabra con la marca de estrés en la penúltima sílaba que termina en una consonante entonces:
 
“PEMEX [‘PEMEX]” es una palabra *incorrecta* y “PÉMEX [‘PEMEX]” es una palabra *correcta*, ¿están de acuerdo los expertos de español de este foro con esto?
 
 
 
Gracias en adelantado.


----------



## piraña utria

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola otra vez:
> 
> Buscando en este mismo foro encontré esta otra discusión y en ella se mencionó lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> Y después se mencionó lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De acuerdo con lo antes dicho “*incluso los nombres propios se deben someter a las reglas de acentuación del español*”, entonces si “Pemex” es un nombre propio, si como nombre propio que es debe ser sometido a las reglas de acentuación establecidas para el español y si es una palabra con la marca de estrés en la penúltima sílaba que termina en una consonante entonces:
> 
> “PEMEX [‘PEMEX]” es una palabra *incorrecta* y “PÉMEX [‘PEMEX]” es una palabra *correcta*, ¿están de acuerdo los expertos de español de este foro con esto?
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.


 

Hola.

Todo eso está muy bien, pero es que "Cemex" y "Telmex" son además marcas comerciales, que seguramente están registradas oficialmente en todos los países sin tilde, pensando obviamente en su impacto en un mercado global.

Es el mismo caso de Kotex, creo yo.

Saludos,


----------



## swift

Hola otra vez Estudiante:

Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo contigo. Si se observan las normas ortológicas y ortográficas de la lengua castellana, dado que el acrónimo PEMEX se pronuncia como paroxítono, lo correcto sería escribirlo con tilde en la "e" de "PE". Sin embargo, el uso ha prevalecido sobre la norma y por ello no se tilda. Si decides escribir el acento gráfico, probablemente no pase inadvertido y hasta haya quien señale que se trata de una curiosidad.

Bueno, si es que la opinión de un lingüista importa...

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Estudiante de Spanish

swift said:


> Hola otra vez Estudiante:
> 
> Creo que todos estamos de acuerdo contigo. Si se observan las normas ortológicas y ortográficas de la lengua castellana, dado que el acrónimo PEMEX se pronuncia como paroxítono, lo correcto sería escribirlo con tilde en la "e" de "PE". Sin embargo, el uso ha prevalecido sobre la norma y por ello no se tilda. Si decides escribir el acento gráfico, probablemente no pase inadvertido y hasta haya quien señale que se trata de una curiosidad.
> 
> Bueno, si es que la opinión de un lingüista importa...
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 
Hola swift:

Pues al menos a mí me importa tu opinión y me importa bastante. 



piraña utria said:


> Hola.
> 
> Todo eso está muy bien, pero es que "Cemex" y "Telmex" son además marcas comerciales, que seguramente están registradas oficialmente en todos los países sin tilde, pensando obviamente en su impacto en un mercado global.
> 
> Es el mismo caso de Kotex, creo yo.
> 
> Saludos,


 
Hola piraña:

Entonces si yo fuera un hombre con muchos millones de dólares y iniciara mi propia empresa petrolera, ¿la podría llamar *Pémex* y no tendría ni siquiera el más mínimo problema con la empresa mexicana *Pemex *puesto que la empresa mexicana tiene registrada oficialmente la marca comercial "*Pemex*" pero no tiene registrada oficialmente la marca comercial "*Pémex*"?

Yo creo que sí tendría problemas. 


Gracias en adelantado por toda aportación argumentada que se haga.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Entonces si yo fuera un hombre con muchos millones de dólares y iniciara mi propia empresa petrolera, ¿la podría llamar *Pémex* y no tendría ni siquiera el más mínimo problema con la empresa mexicana *Pemex *puesto que la empresa mexicana tiene registrada oficialmente la marca comercial "*Pemex*" pero no tiene registrada oficialmente la marca comercial "*Pémex*"?
> Yo creo que sí tendría problemas.


Claro que tendría problemas, pero lo que entiendo del comentario de Piraña es que usan la marca comercial sin tilde para no complicarle la vida a la gente de otros países y que hablan otros idiomas. Para ellos  la tilde no significa nada o indica algo distinto que en español.


----------



## piraña utria

ManPaisa said:


> Claro que tendría problemas, pero lo que entiendo del comentario de Piraña es que usan la marca comercial sin tilde para no complicarle la vida a la gente de otros países, para quienes la tilde no significa nada o indica algo distinto que en español.


 

Hola.

Tal cual como lo dice mi paisano ManPaisa.

Desde el punto de vista legal, no está el comentario de 'Estudiante' tan alejado de lo que ocurre en la realidad: las marcas y los nombres comerciales son examinados en el tema de su registro como una especie de "dibujos", en el que cada signo gráfico (tildes, puntos, comas, letras) vale de alguna manera para descartar homonimias.

Sé que es un tema no gramatical, pero es importante en este caso para precisar el porqué sí es posible que los dueños de marcas, nombres y sociedades terminen llamando y poniendo a "sonar" las cosas o empresas como, en últimas, les dé la gana. 

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​
Hola a todos.
La (enorme) empresa estatal mexicana PEMEX (Petróleos Mexicanos) compró otro pedacito de Repsol (jeje).
Por acá, a nuestra principal fuente de ingresos, le decimos PÉMEX.
Veo que los españoles, algo preocupados por dicha operación, le dicen PEMÉX.
¿Por qué, pregunto?
¿Alguna pastillita para corregir?
Gracias.


----------



## Erreconerre

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Hola a todos.
> La (enorme) empresa estatal mexicana PEMEX (Petróleos Mexicanos) compró otro pedacito de Repsol (jeje).
> Por acá, a nuestra principal fuente de ingresos, le decimos PÉMEX.
> Veo que los españoles, algo preocupados por dicha operación, le dicen PEMÉX.
> ¿Por qué, pregunto?
> ¿Alguna pastillita para corregir?
> Gracias.



Tienes razón, por aquí todo mundo pronuncia "pémecs".


----------



## Pinairun

¿En qué se basan los mexicanos para pronunciarlo Pémex si hablan español?


----------



## flljob

La pura costumbre.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Pinairun said:


> ¿En qué se basan los mexicanos para pronunciarlo Pémex si hablan español?



Jo, qué fuerte.
¿Y por qué no, si la empresa es nuestra, y la pronunciamos como se nos dé?
Español hablamos. 
(¿Hay reglas al respecto?)


----------



## flljob

Si termina con x y no hay ninguna tilde, debería pronunciarse como aguda.


----------



## Erreconerre

Pinairun said:


> ¿En qué se basan los mexicanos para pronunciarlo Pémex si hablan español?



Tal vez a los próceres que dirigen los destinos de la patria les parezca de más caché decir pémecs que pemecs. Y como muy frecuentemente nos bombardean con propaganda, su pronunciación terminó por imponerse.


----------



## Birke

Las pocas veces en mi vida que me he topado con el nombre de la PEMEX la he pronunciado llana. Tal vez me llegó un soplo de alguien que estuvo en México, vale.

Creo que si no le ponen la tilde, y a pesar de todo leen así, es por la misma razón que los españoles seguimos leyendo "Telefónica" donde hace tiempo que no pone más que "Telefonica".

Y como, además, durante mucho tiempo se mantuvo la idea de que las mayúsculas no había necesidad de acentuarlas, pues así estamos.


----------



## Pinairun

Agradezco a los tres sus respuestas: Tres puntos de vista diferentes e interesantes.

Supongo que por aquí decimos Peméx por México, no porque seamos más dados a cumplir  las normas de acentuación. Pronunciarla llana me suena a inglés, qué le voy a hacer.


----------



## Jonno

Birke said:


> Las pocas veces en mi vida que me he topado con el nombre de la PEMEX la he pronunciado llana. Tal vez me llegó un soplo de alguien que estuvo en México, vale.
> 
> Creo que si no le ponen la tilde, y a pesar de todo leen así, es por la misma razón que los españoles seguimos leyendo "Telefónica" donde hace tiempo que no pone más que "Telefonica".
> 
> Y como, además, durante mucho tiempo se mantuvo la idea de que las mayúsculas no había necesidad de acentuarlas, pues así estamos.



Telefónica nunca ha dejado de llamarse Telefónica, con tilde. Puedes comprobarlo en su web, donde pone que "desde ahora a todos los productos de Telefónica los llamamos Movistar".

Si te refieres a su logotipo, se trata de una ligadura entre la terminación de la letra efe y la tilde de la letra o. Si está o no bien conseguida no lo sé, pero de que pone Telefónica no tengas ninguna duda 

Si no se le pone tilde a PEMEX más bien creo que es debido a lo que comentas de las mayúsculas, bien por tradición (más que por una idea era por problemas técnicos derivados de los sistemas mecánicos de escritura y fotocomposición, que no admitían de una forma adecuada la tilde sobre las mayúsculas), bien por ser un "pegotito" que gráficamente no queda bien en un logotipo, bien por hacerlo internacional.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Jonno said:


> Si no se le pone tilde a PEMEX más bien creo que es debido a lo que comentas de las mayúsculas, bien por tradición (más que por una idea era por problemas técnicos derivados de los sistemas mecánicos de escritura y fotocomposición, que no admitían de una forma adecuada la tilde sobre las mayúsculas), bien por ser un "pegotito" que gráficamente no queda bien en un logotipo, bien por hacerlo internacional.



O por acrónimo, simplemente, que están exentos.



> *acrónimo*.
> ...
> *5.*  Solo los acrónimos que se han incorporado al léxico general y que, por  tanto, se escriben con minúsculas, admiten su división con guion de  final de línea y se someten a las reglas de acentuación gráfica en  español: _lá- / ser, ra- / dar_.
> ...
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Dicho esto, para mí también es llana.


----------



## torrebruno

Si se lee "pemex" y no "pe, e, eme, e, equis" es que es un acrónimo. En su día alguien tuvo que haber decidido dónde se marcaba el acento y siguiendo las normas de la lengua que se habla en México, ponerle tilde donde correspondiera.
Por eso _láser _lleva tilde en la a y nadie tiene dudas en su pronunciación.
Un saludo.


----------



## chamyto

Hola, lo obvio (a mi juicio), y siento contradecir a algunos de mis compañeros españoles sería "pémecs", de la misma forma que uno pronuncia FEDDEX , y una conocida marca de detergente.


----------



## torrebruno

Hola chamyto: ¿y por qué es obvio?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Siempre oí [pémeks] (y así lo pronuncio desde este lado del charco).


----------



## chamyto

torrebruno said:


> Hola chamyto: ¿y por qué es obvio?



 , no sé. A mí personalmente me suena mejor en llana.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

A mí también me suena mejor. Quizá por clínex, néutrex, córtex, látex, sílex... ¿hay agudas acabadas en -ex?


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

chamyto said:


> Hola, lo obvio (a mi juicio), y siento contradecir a algunos de mis compañeros españoles sería "pémecs", de la misma forma que uno pronuncia FEDDEX , y una conocida marca de detergente.



FEDEX, conocida marca de mensajería, también.


----------



## Pinairun

Goretex, unisex, teletex, videotex.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Al ser un acrónimo de un sintagma nominal *Petróleos Mexicanos*, en el que el núcleo substantivo es *petróleos* y el adyacente *mexicanos*, es normal que en el acrónimo el acento recaiga en la sílaba que representa al núcleo del sintagma original, *petróleos*.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Uf, gracias Pina, me había atorado.
Sánex me viene ahora ¿ves? ¡y Dúrex!
Por mí misma no consigo más que un triste Duraléx.


----------



## mirx

Pemex es una marca comercial registrada del Petróleos Mexicanos (próximamente Slim Refineries Inc.) y por lo tanto la rigidez de las reglas de acentuación del español no se toman en cuenta, como tampoco se acentua rebook o Chrysler o todos los otros productos que ya mencionaron. Y tan marca es que antes se llamaba PETROMEX, que rimaba con unisex y con tex-mex. La respuesta de que por qué la pronunciamos llana los mexicanos ya la dio Fljob; por la costumbre, y los que la pronuncian aguda es, obviamente, por la no costumbre.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Al ser un acrónimo de un sintagma nominal *Petróleos Mexicanos*, en el que el núcleo substantivo es *petróleos* y el adyacente *mexicanos*, es normal que en el acrónimo el acento recaiga en la sílaba que representa al núcleo del sintagma original, *petróleos*.



BANESTO (Banco Español de Crédito), que yo sepa, se pronuncia 'banésto'. Como el núcleo es Banco, se debería decir bánesto (?).


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los vocablos esdrújulos ya sabes que se evitan en español.


----------



## torrebruno

Pues yo sigo pensando que las normas de un idioma están para que aquél que hasta ese momento no haya oído un palabra, al leerla sepa como suena.
Así que si yo en un periódico leo esto:



> Una alianza accionarial como la sellada por Sacyr y Pemex en Repsol tiene siempre múltiples aristas y ramificaciones.


En mi corto cerebro está sonando: "... bla bla, bla, [Sacýr] y [Peméx] en [Repsól], bla, bla, bla..."
Qué queréis que os diga.


----------



## Erreconerre

Estudiante de Spanish said:


> Hola:
> 
> En esta discusión que ya encontró solución y pensando en lo que fue discutido, ahora tengo otra duda académica:
> 
> Si la abreviatura *PEMEX* está formada por las primeras dos letras de la palabra “petróleos” y por las primeras tres letras de la palabra “*México*”, entonces:
> 
> ¿Por qué exacto motivo en *México* cuando hablan la palabra *PEMEX* a la letra “*x*” le dan el sonido de [ks] en vez del sonido [j] que es el sonido de la “*x*” de *México*?
> 
> Gracias en adelantado.



De la misma manera que Pemex se lee pémecs y no pemecs, Tampax se lee támpacs; Kotex, cótecs; y Kleenex, clínecs.


----------



## torrebruno

> De la misma manera que Pemex se lee pémecs y no pemecs, Tampax se lee támpacs; Kotex, cótecs; y Kleenex, clínecs.


Pero que se lee así porque se *quiere *leer así o porque nos lo han impuesto.
Está claro que los dueños de esas empresas quieren vender sus productos en muchos países y no van a estar modificando sus embnvoltorios con acentos para arriba o tildes para abajo porque los pamplinas de ese país tienen la tontería de sonar las palabras de forma diferente a como lo hacemos nosotros -y que además, suele coincidir con que son productos provenientes del imperio de vuestro norte-. 
Y para eso se encargan de gastarse un montón de pasta en anuncios para decirnos como *suena *esa cosa.
Pero claro, esto ya no es lingüistica.


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Los vocablos esdrújulos ya sabes que se evitan en español.



¿Y por qué hemos dado en evitarlos? ¿Qué tienen de malo?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Cuestiones de _ritmo y eufonía_ que deben estar en la _deriva histórica del idioma_. El gallego por ejemplo está repleto de esdrújulos (y mucho mas si contamos los pronombre átonos enclíticos a los verbos).


----------



## torrebruno

> Los vocablos esdrújulos ya sabes que se evitan en español.​



Papanatas. Los esdrújulos son preciosos y musicales, rompen la monotonía cadenciosa de relatos insulsos. Y como con cualquier cosa, la virtud está en saber dosificarlos.


----------



## Erreconerre

torrebruno said:


> Y para eso se encargan de gastarse un montón de pasta en anuncios para decirnos como *suena *esa cosa.
> Pero claro, esto ya no es lingüistica.



De acuerdo contigo. Ésta es sólo una de las opiniones que concuerdan con la tuya

¿En qué se basan los mexicanos para pronunciarlo Pémex si hablan español?

Tal vez a los próceres que dirigen los destinos de la patria les parezca de más caché decir pémecs que pemecs. Y como muy frecuentemente nos bombardean con propaganda, su pronunciación terminó por imponerse.​


----------



## Pinairun

XiaoRoel said:


> Cuestiones de _ritmo y eufonía_ que deben estar en la _deriva histórica del idioma_. El gallego por ejemplo está repleto de esdrújulos (y mucho mas si contamos los pronombre átonos enclíticos a los verbos).



Bien meloso y musical que suena el gallego...


----------

